# Dead Pedal???



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

i saw someone posted something about dead pedal what it that exactly


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

it's the little bump on the floor your left foot rests on by the kick panel.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

It is the place to put your left foot while driving. It is located next to the kick panel, molded into the carpet. It is only found on the 05-06. There have been many attempts to make one for the 04, but the best way is to replace the 04 carpet with 05/06 carpet.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

its intended to help you brace yourself by using your leg to push you back into your seat during turns or what not while your on throttle/brake.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

some cars have a hard plastic molding bolted down right there. not just a carpet, but a "peddle that is bolted down, and doesnt move". i know Hondas and Nissans have them, there are also after market parts (cover or replacement) that you can put over the black plastic to make it match the "real" peddles. 

I did this in an old CRX (back in my innocent days)


----------



## bforty (Sep 4, 2009)

I have an '05 and I noticed that right where the dead pedal is there is a small hole in the carpet that looks like it is threaded. Anyone else notice this? Anyone know what it is for?


----------



## Rocketride (Jul 17, 2010)

GTOJer said:


> It is the place to put your left foot while driving. It is located next to the kick panel, molded into the carpet. It is only found on the 05-06. There have been many attempts to make one for the 04, but the best way is to replace the 04 carpet with 05/06 carpet.


Hello Jerry. I'd recognize that hard driving *****cat anywhere! This is DT in Richmond, also known as Hada68GTO. Found my way over to this site.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey Dennis, this is a nice site. you will like this one better than the "other" one.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GTOJer said:


> Hey Dennis, this is a nice site. you will like this one better than the "other" one.


You need to get back on here and help with your expertiz.
:cheers


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

bforty said:


> I have an '05 and I noticed that right where the dead pedal is there is a small hole in the carpet that looks like it is threaded. Anyone else notice this? Anyone know what it is for?


Now I'm courious.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

bforty said:


> I have an '05 and I noticed that right where the dead pedal is there is a small hole in the carpet that looks like it is threaded. Anyone else notice this? Anyone know what it is for?


The only hole that I see there is the one just above the dead pedal area that the fastener that holds the carpet in place goes through. You're '05 must be different than mine........


----------



## bforty (Sep 4, 2009)

HP11 said:


> The only hole that I see there is the one just above the dead pedal area that the fastener that holds the carpet in place goes through. You're '05 must be different than mine........


Sounds like I'm probably just missing that fastener.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Kind of a thread jack, but still on topic. I have a couple questions about installing a dead pedal into an 04: 

Why would you need to replace the carpet? 

Are there threaded holes in the floor boards on the 04 for mounting the dead pedal? 

If there are already threaded holes there, wouldn't it be easier to just cut away the carpet that is covering these holes?


I had an 89 Honda Prelude that did not come with a dead pedal from the factory. But the mounting holes were there in the floor board, and all I did to install one was to cut the carpet out where the mounting hardware goes. I am wondering if it's similar with the 04 models.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The so called 'pedal' is really a bump or raised portion of the 05-06 carpet that is somehow affixed to the under side of the carpet. It's part of the carpet. There are no threaded holes. The only hole is the one that is there for the fastener that holds the carpet in place.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

I never left, just went deep for a while (old submariner) now back at broadcast depth. The 05 and 06 are the same. The deadpedal is molded into the carpet. It is a part of the foam backing which is a completely different color and material of the 04 backing, BTW. The hole you are refering to goes over a stud on the firewall and one of those plastic covers goes on it, like in the trunk. Same stud is on the 04 but is just for holding the carpet. Trust me, this is not a task for the meek as the carpet is installed first when the interior is assembled at the factory. You have to tear the carpet to get it out (perforated lines) and install it unless you entirely remove the dash which is not a task even for the brave.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for the responses guys. I've never seen the pedal area on an 05/06 GTO so I didn't know what the dead pedal looked like. I guess I'll have to try something custom because I don't want to tear the carpet out.


----------

